# Where to buy a handle broach?



## tostadas (Feb 27, 2022)

Does anyone know where I can buy a handle broach for opening up the tang hole for handle making? Doesn't have to be fancy as long as it works. 

I spent time trying to make my own from saw blades but it just takes way too long with the equipment I have available. And the few that I've seen for sale via Google search were not long enough for some of my Japanese knife tangs.


----------



## McMan (Feb 27, 2022)

Cheap-o needle files have worked for me.
I have something like these:


https://www.amazon.com/Hardened-Strength-Warding-Triangular-Half-Round/dp/B07WDCBJ1G/ref=sr_1_13?crid=YJHUWY5GD3YS&keywords=fatmax+mini+files&qid=1646004870&sprefix=fatmax+mini+files%2Caps%2C146&sr=8-13


I'm sure there are better sets, but I do this so infrequently it didn't make sense to plunk down $40-50 for a proper set. Might be able to find a USA or Swiss set on eBay though.


----------



## tostadas (Feb 27, 2022)

McMan said:


> Cheap-o needle files have worked for me.
> I have something like these:
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. I have a set of needle rasps and a set of files as well. They're just kinda slow and kinda difficult to use for the deepest part of a single piece handle


----------



## pleue (Feb 27, 2022)

I’ve been looking as well and this one seems promising. I’ve done with a few jigsaw blades jb welded together in a scrap handle previously but it’s a bit wonky and I figure this’ll make a tedious job far more enjoyable. Just ordered one, I’ll report back when I put it to use. 









Handle Broach


This handle broach was designed by our friend, Neels Van Den Berg of Black Dragon Forge and is made in South Africa. It is utterly essential when making knifes of a hidden tang or integral bolster construction for cutting out the slot your tang fits into. It works as a thick but narrow saw...




alecsteeleshop.com


----------



## tostadas (Feb 27, 2022)

pleue said:


> I’ve been looking as well and this one seems promising. I’ve done with a few jigsaw blades jb welded together in a scrap handle previously but it’s a bit wonky and I figure this’ll make a tedious job far more enjoyable. Just ordered one, I’ll report back when I put it to use.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks good. Let me know what the length is when you receive it.


----------



## nexus1935 (Feb 28, 2022)

pleue said:


> I’ve been looking as well and this one seems promising. I’ve done with a few jigsaw blades jb welded together in a scrap handle previously but it’s a bit wonky and I figure this’ll make a tedious job far more enjoyable. Just ordered one, I’ll report back when I put it to use.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This looks quite effective - interested to hear your thoughts on it.

I have the Amazon rasps but they're not good for deepening a hole, only widening the sides.


----------



## M1k3 (Feb 28, 2022)

I have no experience with this whatsoever...








Handle Broach


This handle broach was designed by our friend, Neels Van Den Berg of Black Dragon Forge and is made in South Africa. It is utterly essential when making knifes of a hidden tang or integral bolster construction for cutting out the slot your tang fits into. It works as a thick but narrow saw...




alecsteeleshop.com


----------



## M1k3 (Feb 28, 2022)

M1k3 said:


> I have no experience with this whatsoever...
> 
> 
> 
> ...











Hidden Tang Handle Broach


Hidden Tang Handle Broaches: The Handle Broach saw tooth blade is just over 3-1/2 inches (92mm) long and made from L6 carbon tool steel. Serrations on both the top and bottom of the blade make it extremely easy to precisely hollow out a handle for the tang. The handle is made from pine wood and...



popsknife.supplies


----------



## KitchenCommander (Mar 1, 2022)

Those things look like double sided jig saw blades with a knob handle. I wonder if there are any narrow jig saw blades that could be fitted with a handle on the cheap. Just thinking out loud.


----------



## M1k3 (Mar 1, 2022)

KitchenCommander said:


> Those things look like double sided jig saw blades with a knob handle. I wonder if there are any narrow jig saw blades that could be fitted with a handle on the cheap. Just thinking out loud.


Jigsaw blade and an old doorknob?


----------



## KitchenCommander (Mar 1, 2022)

Though these blades don't appear to be as thin as the purpose-made tool. There are some that get pretty close. And a couple 3D printed handle designs I saw for handles for jig saw blades, so someone has done it.


----------



## ian (Mar 1, 2022)

KitchenCommander said:


> Those things look like double sided jig saw blades with a knob handle. I wonder if there are any narrow jig saw blades that could be fitted with a handle on the cheap. Just thinking out loud.



Yea, somebody (@Dendrobatez maybe?) once told me they just used jigsaw blades.


----------



## pleue (Mar 1, 2022)

=  + 







I've used jig saw blades. It's not so fun but it works. We'll see if this is any better.


----------



## Tim Rowland (Mar 5, 2022)

I typically make my own but the one referenced above can be bought from a few places for around $35. It is a decent quality alternating tooth saw broach. At some point tomorrow I will try to take a quick video of how it works vs. A single row scrapping style handle broach.


----------



## TB_London (Mar 5, 2022)

I use jigsaw blades glued into a wooden Handle 

I’ve neat bought broaches before but I S easier to match resistance


----------



## ant_topps (Mar 6, 2022)

pleue said:


> I’ve been looking as well and this one seems promising. I’ve done with a few jigsaw blades jb welded together in a scrap handle previously but it’s a bit wonky and I figure this’ll make a tedious job far more enjoyable. Just ordered one, I’ll report back when I put it to use.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have one of theBlackDragon broaches. It works very well. Eats wood. Even use it on non-ferrous ferrules. It is narrow though so I have a wider broach to carve out the channel.

Aldrich posted a phot of his “handle chisels” which I really liked the look of.


----------



## ptanks15 (Mar 28, 2022)

I didn't k ow such a tool existed. Very cool.


----------



## Skylar303 (Mar 31, 2022)

tostadas said:


> Does anyone know where I can buy a handle broach for opening up the tang hole for handle making? Doesn't have to be fancy as long as it works.
> 
> I spent time trying to make my own from saw blades but it just takes way too long with the equipment I have available. And the few that I've seen for sale via Google search were not long enough for some of my Japanese knife tangs.


Interesting I haven't heard of these either. Making things like this are more my realm. I'll see what I can come up with using jigs, and adding teeth on the other side. Or maybe some other variant style to get teeth on both sides.


----------

